# i love mice :-)



## hannah:-) (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everybody...I'm Han and i've loved mice since i can remember...i had a little piece of fluffy fur i carried round as a toddler calling it my mouse, and then a cat's toy from a pet shop type mouse at a little older, and have collected various other mouse type stuff over my 25 years, and have owned 3 hamsters, 2 guinea pigs, a rabbit, cat, dogs, rats, i have never owned mice.

When i cried at how cute the new butter maybe cheese advert with the white mouse was the other day it dawned on me that hey, we live in a house of our own now with no pets (except a dog which lives with my boyfriend Steve's parent's house so wouldnt be an issue) and are always around every evening to be able to care for pets, so, I realised its now totally feasible to get pet mice and be able to play with them like i have always wanted to....they're just so cuuuuuute! I want to look after two females and give them a great home and spend time with them and hopefully they will be used to us quickly. 
I run the local independent natural products/health/beauty/massage shop in Gravesend and am studying to become a qualified bach flower practitioner so would even also be able to prepare safe natural remedies for my mice if they appear nervous or tense, i can mix 100% safe remedies to put in their water to help them adjust to change of surroundings/people, to help them feel safe as a little mouse should feel.
PS hi furrylover we both joined 2nite x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! I love mousies too!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hey han,
welcome to the forum


----------



## hannah:-) (Oct 29, 2009)

r thanx 4 warm welcome....mousies  hehe i love it! i'm so excited, cant wait to start caring for two ickle mousies, hoping the lady in bexleyheath will be in touch soon  or anyone else near gravesend with 2 cute does  have a nice day all


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to have one of those cat toy mice which I carried around everywhere too (as a child obviously  ).


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya welcome to the forum


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

aww ian thats cute


----------



## furrylover-mel (Oct 22, 2009)

Hiya Hannah,
welcome,from me,a fellow newbie too 

Mel.x


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welocme to the forum


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

